# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Το AWMN είναι πραγματικότητα!

## Achille

Πλέον στον άξονα dti-Alexandros-jabarlee είναι συνδεδεμένοι οι χρήστες:

Αγία Παρασκευή
Jankos
kostas
thalis
santo

Παλαιό Ψυχικό
sam727

Χαλάνδρι
Achille
Mick Flemm

Μαρούσι
digitron
DiGi

Νεα Ιωνία
dti
ggeorgee

Καματερό
Alexandros

Περισσός
jabarlee
bakolaz

Οι IP που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι:

10.46.251.x : Achille
10.36.205.x : dti
10.36.206.x : jabarlee
10.14.95.x : Jankos

Nameservers υπάρχουνε στις διευθύνσεις

10.46.251.249
10.36.205.249
10.36.206.249

Πάρτε με ένα zone transfer το domain "awmn.net.gr" για να δείτε ποιές IP είναι σε λειτουργία.
Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## bakolaz

Σε όσες διευθύνεις δοκίμασα να κάνω ping που βρίσκονται πάνω στο 10.14.95.x range έφαγα πόρτα.  ::  Για ρίξε μια ματιά να δεις τι γίνεται. Θα ρωτήσω και τον jabarlee αν αυτός τους βλέπει.Για να δούμε.

----------


## dti

> Σε όσες διευθύνεις δοκίμασα να κάνω ping που βρίσκονται πάνω στο 10.14.95.x range έφαγα πόρτα.


Ούτε γω μπορούσα να κάνω ping χθες.
Σήμερα όμως απαντά άμεσα 26 ms!  ::

----------


## kostas

Μόλις ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ. Φοβερό συναίσθημα. 

Είμαι στο 10.14.95.27

----------


## CyberFreak

Ξεχάσατε εμάς από το Αιγάλεω!!!!

Ο Capvar συνδεδεμένος στον Jabarlee και Mauve...

----------


## jabarlee

> Ξεχάσατε εμάς από το Αιγάλεω!!!!
> 
> Ο Capvar συνδεδεμένος στον Jabarlee και Mauve...


μπα..., αυτή τη στιγμή η καρτούλα μου δεν παίζει, πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί

----------


## bakolaz

Σήμερα το πρωι πήρα και εγώ απο το 10.14.95.10 απάντηση στα 20ms περίπου  ::  . Δεν ξέρω όμως τι βρίσκεται απο πίσω.

----------


## Achille

> Σε όσες διευθύνεις δοκίμασα να κάνω ping που βρίσκονται πάνω στο 10.14.95.x range έφαγα πόρτα.  Για ρίξε μια ματιά να δεις τι γίνεται. Θα ρωτήσω και τον jabarlee αν αυτός τους βλέπει.Για να δούμε.


Είχα κάνει μια μικροπαράλειψη στο Masquerade του dti και έκανε Masquerade τα multicast πακέτα που αλλάζανε οι routers, με αποτέλεσμα να μην δουλεύει σωστά το RIP. Τώρα φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά!

kosta περιμένω από τον Janko να μου στείλει με email (ackotsis AT hotmail DOT com) τις IP που έχετε ο καθένας και τι μηχάνημα είναι στην κάθε μια (dlink, pc klp) για να σας βάλω στο nameserver.

----------


## dti

> Σήμερα το πρωι πήρα και εγώ απο το 10.14.95.10 απάντηση στα 20ms περίπου  . Δεν ξέρω όμως τι βρίσκεται απο πίσω.


Είναι ο *sam727* απ' οτι είδα.
Με τον sam727 μας χωρίζουν τα Τουρκοβούνια. 
Μας ενώνει το awmn και η σύγχρονη τεχνολογία.  ::

----------


## Achille

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε πλέον πρόβλημα real time συντονισμού.
Τι θα λέγατε να στήσω έναν IRC server πάνω στο AWMN και να κάνουν όλοι όσοι βρίσκονται στον υπολογιστή τους connect?
Θα βοηθούσε πολύ πιστεύω στην real-time επικοινωνία μας για τις δοκιμές που κάνουμε.

----------


## dti

> kosta περιμένω από τον Janko να μου στείλει με email (ackotsis AT hotmail DOT com) τις IP που έχετε ο καθένας και τι μηχάνημα είναι στην κάθε μια (dlink, pc klp) για να σας βάλω στο nameserver.


O jankos πρέπει να είναι Γερμανία (λόγω Cebit  ::  ). Αν τις θυμάται ο kostas θα μπορούσε εκείνος να σου τις πεί.

----------


## dti

> Τι θα λέγατε να στήσω έναν IRC server πάνω στο AWMN και να κάνουν όλοι όσοι βρίσκονται στον υπολογιστή τους connect?
> Θα βοηθούσε πολύ πιστεύω στην real-time επικοινωνία μας για τις δοκιμές που κάνουμε.


 ::  *Επιβάλλεται!!!*

----------


## Achille

Done!

/server irc.awmn.net.gr
Ports: 6667,7000
/join #awmn

Αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα με το nameserver, η IP είναι 10.46.251.249

Παρακαλώ, όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο AWMN και είναι στους υπολογιστές τους, να μπουν για να μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε για περεταίρω δοκιμές!

Αν δεν έχετε IRC Client, κατεβάστε από το http://www.mirc.com/

----------


## tassos

Να προσθέσω ότι σήμερα συνδέθηκα και εγώ στον Achille! Ping 2ms και d/l από το ftp του με 600k/sec!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Έχω και μια ερώτηση: O Achille λέει "Πάρτε με ένα zone transfer το domain "awmn.net.gr" για να δείτε ποιές IP είναι σε λειτουργία." Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## Ripper_gr

vasika kane ena: host -l awmn.net.gr kai tha dis pia domains ine se litourgia

----------


## thalis

Σήμερα κατάφερα να μπω και εγώ! το συναίσθημα είναι καταπληκτικό.
Δύο πραματάκια για το irc
-> Όπως είπε και ο Αχιλλέας όποιος είναι online να μπαίνει στο #awmn 
για να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται 
-> Αχιλλέα δώσε κανα op για να μπορούμε να γράφουμε τίποτες στο topic
του καναλιού π.χ. τελευταία νέα , καινούργιοι ftp servers.

----------


## Capvar

Ρε παιδιά δε ρυθμίζεται και την καρτούλα του jabarlee να βιώσουμε και εμείς καταπληκτικά συναισθήματα....;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bakolaz

..Υπομονή μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Αχιλλέας απο την ξενιτιά....

----------


## tassos

> vasika kane ena: host -l awmn.net.gr kai tha dis pia domains ine se litourgia


'host' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ripper_gr
> 
> vasika kane ena: host -l awmn.net.gr kai tha dis pia domains ine se litourgia
> 
> 
> 'host' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.


Μαλλον απο linux πρεπει να το κάνεις αυτό.....

----------


## flib0

Σε ένα Command Prompt:



```
C:\> nslookup
> server ${DNS_IP}
> set type=any
> ls -d awmn.gr > awmn.gr.hosts.txt
> exit
```

Όπου ${DNS_IP} βάλτε 10.46.251.249 ή 10.36.205.249 ή 10.36.206.249.

----------


## Achille

> Σε ένα Command Prompt:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> C:\> nslookup
> > server ${DNS_IP}
> > set type=any
> > ls -d awmn.gr > awmn.gr.hosts.txt
> ...


Πολύ σωστός, απλά είναι awmn.net.gr  :: 
Δεν ξέρω αν τα win9x έχουνε nslookup...

----------


## flib0

Έχεις δίκιο Αχιλλέα, είναι awmn*.net*.gr στην αρχική σου δημοσίευση. Απλώς, τη στιγμή που το έγραφα μου φάνηκε πιο λογικό να μην υπάρχει το .net μιας και το AWM*N* ήδη περιέχει τον όρο 'Νetwork'. Και όντως, το nslookup υπάρχει ενσωματωμένο μόνο στα NT/2000/Me/XP, όχι στα Win9x.

----------


## MerNion

> Έχεις δίκιο Αχιλλέα, είναι awmn*.net*.gr στην αρχική σου δημοσίευση. Απλώς, τη στιγμή που το έγραφα μου φάνηκε πιο λογικό να μην υπάρχει το .net μιας και το AWM*N* ήδη περιέχει τον όρο 'Νetwork'. Και όντως, το nslookup υπάρχει ενσωματωμένο μόνο στα NT/2000/Me/XP, όχι στα Win9x.


Ta Me ap' oti blepo sto pc mou ego den to exoun to nslookup

----------


## thalis

Ας αρχίσω με την υπογραφή του bakolaz
<< Login to my ftp
My ftp address : bakolaz.jabarlee.awmn.net.gr 
anonymous login

Ελάτε στο irc του ασύρματου awmn: 
/server irc.awmn.net.gr Ports: 6667,7000 
/join #awmn>>
Πως να κάνουμε αυτά όμως αφού έχει κοπεί το link ?
(από ότι ξέρω το πρόβλημα είναι με τον κόμβο του Achille)
ξέρουμε πότε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα;
μήπως μπορεί ο sam727 να μας (=Jankos=(kostas.santo,thalis))συνδέσει
προσωρινά με dti; (αν έχει οπτική επαφή,όρεξη,διάθεση μπλα μπλα...)

p.s. άντε ρε παιδιά, είναι σωστό να κάθονται στον σκληρό μου το catch me if you can, το solaris , το gangs of N.Y. και το chicago;

----------


## dti

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδεθώ με τον sam727 απευθείας, καθώς μας χωρίζουν τα Τουρκοβούνια.
Ο Achille θα επιστρέψει σε 4 μέρες περίπου.
Μέχρι τότε δοκιμάστε άλλα πιθανά links.

----------


## sam

Λοιπον, 
πληροφοριακα βρισκομαι πανω στα τουρκοβουνια απο την μερια της κηφισιας και "βλεπω" μαρουσι, αγ.παρασκευη, χαλανδρι, Ν.ψυχικο(?).
Σε συντομο χρονικο διαστημα θα σηκωσω αρκετα πιο ψηλα την κεραια που εχω καθως επισης θα μπει αλλη μια με ενα ακομα dlink900+ με την ελπιδα να εξυπηρετησω και αλλες περιοχες. 

Φιλικα 
Sam727 (10.14.95.10 AP)

----------


## tassos

Πληροφοριακά είμαι συνδεδεμένος πάνω σου, (IP 10.14.95.70 to AP kai 72 to PC)  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
όμως το pnig μία δουλεύει και μία όχι....  ::  
Γενικά πάντως τα βράδια είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα, αφού ο θόρυβος είναι μικρότερος. Θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ με καλύτερη τοποθέτηση της stellas αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορεί να βελτιωθεί και πολύ αν δεν ανεβάσεις κι εσύ... Βέβαια το link είναι προσωρινό, μέχρι να επανέλθει ο Achille, αλλά στο λέω για να ξέρεις τι παίζεται από Μαρούσι.
Ένα file transfer δεν έχω καταφέρει να κάνω, γιατί δεν βρίσκω κάποιο pc ανοιχτό. Σε κάποια φάση βρήκα το δικό σου, αλλά ζήταγε password... Ούτε κάνα ftp βρήκα. Θα κάνω δοκιμή με thalis, αλλά δεν θα βγάλουμε ουσιαστικό συμπέρασμα για το link Μαρούσι-Τουρκοβούνια, αφού το link thalis-Jankos δεν είναι και από τα καλύτερα. Γενικά πάντως όσο είμαι συνδεδεμένος παίζει και το δικό μου ftp://10.14.95.72 αν μου κάνεις ping και δουλεύει, δοκίμασέ το.

----------


## kostas

Για δοκίμασε κι από εμένα 10,14,95,27

----------


## TZOTZIOY

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ripper_gr
> 
> vasika kane ena: host -l awmn.net.gr kai tha dis pia domains ine se litourgia
> 
> 
> 'host' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.


Κατεβάστε ένα host.exe για Windows (δε θυμάμαι πού το βρήκα, αλλά το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά) στο url:
http://195.167.7.3/~tzot/host.exe

Σκανάρετέ το για γιους, μη μου τη λέτε μετά, ε!  :: 

edit: web server ip (ήταν λάθος)

----------


## jabarlee

έχει πλάκα να είναι υπόμνημα αυτό το θέμα, γι' αυτό είπα να το φέρω στην επικαιρότητα...πως περνάει ο καιρός

----------


## jungle traveller

Οντως ειναι κορυφαιο!!!

----------

